# I, Frankenstein



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This might be interesting...

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15908


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the choices of occupation - the Monster as a private investigator, Dracula as a kingpin of crime, and the Invisible Man as a secret operative. I agree - could be interesting. It certainly sounds like they have good people associated with the production.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes Franky look kind of like Marv from Sin City. Maybe they can get Mickey Rourke to play the lead.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Has potential


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that pic looks kinda like my dad if he lost a few pounds and was really mad! excepting of course the green and stitched up undeadness


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I want the comic! Very cool idea!


----------



## willyqpublic (Jun 27, 2008)

Director Patrick Tatopoulos , " Underworld " co-creator Kevin Grevioux and Death Ray Films are teaming to bring the comic book "I, Frankenstein " to the big screen.









The basic premise is that the Frankenstein monster has found peace with himself and is now a detective. Dracula is now a crime syndicate boss, while the invisible man is a spy. This alternate universe of sorts has a somewhat Gotham City-esque vibe to it, a place where monsters are an integral part of society. It looks like an interesting movie from what I've read so far.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thread already exists.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Creature" design, huh? Looks more like a werewolf to me:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17039


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an update on the status of the project:

_Lakeshore Entertainment's chairman and CEO Tom Rosenberg announced today that Lakeshore will re-team with writer/actor Kevin Grevioux and director/award-winning special effects designer Patrick Tatopoulos of the "Underworld" franchise on I, Frankenstein. Production is scheduled to begin in July of 2010._

http://www.superherohype.com/news.php?id=9032


----------

